

 Samsung Galaxy S III Makes iPhone 4S Look Like An Old-Time Nokia - mgxplyr
http://blog.dinohusejnovic.com/2011/10/20/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-makes-iphone-4s-look-like-an-old-time-nokia/

======
blinkingled
The iPhone and iPad could really use more memory. I was trying to figure out
why Skype and Vtok get killed while in the background and in the diagnostics
section there are literally dozens of reports of low memory conditions killing
Skype, vtok and Mobile Safari.

------
mgxplyr
If you have a faster processor working on a smaller core, doesn't that mean
that if you underclock it, you will get better battery performance -- more
bang for the juice?

The only problem with Android and battery life is the way it manages services
and how it deals with services that abuse the processor. An app such as
Watchdog, combined with JuiceDefender fixes the issue. On my Galaxy S II, I
can go to bed with 98% battery and wake up with 98% battery. The processor is
set to 200Mhz at sleep and any service using more than 1% of the processor is
automatically killed (unless I want it to run)

------
twymer
A bigger processor and more memory isn't something that most users are
concerned with. The important thing that people will see on a phone like this
is that it's enormous (4.6" vs 3.5") and the huge impact this (as well as the
processor) will have on battery life. Android already has a reputation for
terrible battery life.

~~~
LokiSnake
I would imagine that the extra RAM doesn't help battery life either.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Wow. Nothing there but an abbreviated spec sheet. Is this the most content-
free article ever?

~~~
mgxplyr
Most other articles had the specs intertwined into an article, and I just
wanted to share the specs compared that go beyond iPhone 4S'.

